# SSD or RAM upgrade for mid 2012 MB Pro



## gunnargunnargun (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi!

I have a mid 2012 MacBook Pro. The applications have started to open really slow (for example it takes 30 seconds or up to minute to open up Word or Spotify). Right now I have 4 GB RAM and 500 GB hard drive. Usually I do not use many programs at the same time - usually I use Safari, Word, Spotify and Preview at once. But I want the applications to start up more quickly. Which upgrade do you recommend - upgrade my RAM to 8 GB or switch to SSD?

P.S. I don't want to spend a lot of money so I only want to upgrade one of the options (RAM or SSD) not both right now.

Thanks!


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 27, 2015)

gunnargunnargun said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a mid 2012 MacBook Pro. The applications have started to open really slow (for example it takes 30 seconds or up to minute to open up Word or Spotify). Right now I have 4 GB RAM and 500 GB hard drive. Usually I do not use many programs at the same time - usually I use Safari, Word, Spotify and Preview at once. But I want the applications to start up more quickly. Which upgrade do you recommend - upgrade my RAM to 8 GB or switch to SSD?
> 
> ...



It shouldn't take 30 seconds to open up Word and Spotify, these are not resource heavy applications and it should only take a second or two. You have another underline issue which isn't hardware related. Maybe a virus, spyware or too many background apps. Formatting your hard disk drive and reinstalling your operating system would fix that immediately.

In general SSD would allow for applications to  launch faster. But as I said before your issue isn't hardware related anyways. 4GB isn't a lot of RAM so I would do both.  But my feeling is the format will fix your issue for free.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 27, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> It shouldn't take 30 seconds to open up word and Spotify, these are not resource heavy applications and it should only take a second or two. You have another underline issue which isn't hardware related. Maybe a virus, spyware or too many background apps. Formatting your hard disk drive and reinstalling your operating system would fix that immediately.
> 
> In general SSD would allow for applications to  launch faster. But as I said before your issue isn't hardware related anyways. 4GB isn't a lot of RAM so I would do both.  But my feeling is the format will fix your issue for free.



?

Have you used OS X before? OS X doesn't exactly launch applications in a split second like Windows does, even with a 850 EVO. With an HDD, it can be a nightmare.

I'd say that any cheap SSD should be good, as long as @gunnargunnargun can open up the MB Pro. This is pre-Retina, so it's the thicker model that took a 2.5" HDD, I would imagine. I'll go and search up some tutorials. In a sense, Dent is right, however. With an SSD upgrade, you can't just migrate all your data from the HDD as you would in Windows. You'd have to clean install OS X.

While I would imagine that 8GB of RAM would help, I'm not too familiar with the old MB Pro so I can't tell you if the RAM is soldered. If it's indeed just a regular SODIMM, you might be able to get an upgrade.

EDIT: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012+Hard+Drive+Replacement/10378 shouldn't be too hard. You have to know how to get OS X installed again though. That I don't know if I can help you with; I only have experience with a Clover-based OS X installation.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 27, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Have you used OS X before? OS X doesn't launch applications in a split second like Windows does


That's called bloat. Huge applications that relies on big data parsing and loading at random location of the system.

Linux has lots of it, unfortunately. But most are fast on SSD. HDD users on the hand, suffers. 

Please, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## gunnargunnargun (Aug 27, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> ?
> 
> Have you used OS X before? OS X doesn't exactly launch applications in a split second like Windows does, even with a 850 EVO. With an HDD, it can be a nightmare.
> 
> ...



What do you think - could I have a virus or smth like that in my computer? I do not see any other signs of a typical virus (if any obvious signs even exist at all), it is just some programs taking a long time to open.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> That's called bloat. Huge applications that relies on big data parsing and loading at random location of the system.
> 
> Linux has lots of it, unfortunately. But most are fast on SSD. HDD users on the hand, suffers.
> 
> Please, correct me if I am wrong.



That's true. HDDs get slower as they get filled up. However, suggesting that a clean install is going to make the Macbook fast is a little far-fetched.

@gunnargunnargun Apple seems to suggest that it should be equipped with SODIMM RAM, so an upgrade should be possible should you feel that it is necessary. I still think that the slow loading times are just symptoms of your HDD getting filled up with a lot of apps. SSDs slow down a bit too when filled up, but it's a negligible performance difference compared to HDDs, since SSDs are so fast to begin with. If you clean install, you're getting rid of all the apps anyways. If you have the money for it though, I don't see why SSD + RAM upgrade is a bad idea. I heard that OS X is a bit hungry on RAM, though I don't bother to check on my desktop and Macbook since both have 8GB.


----------



## gunnargunnargun (Aug 27, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> That's true. HDDs get slower as they get filled up. However, suggesting that a clean install is going to make the Macbook fast is a little far-fetched.
> 
> @gunnargunnargun Apple seems to suggest that it should be equipped with SODIMM RAM, so an upgrade should be possible should you feel that it is necessary. I still think that the slow loading times are just symptoms of your HDD getting filled up with a lot of apps. SSDs slow down a bit too when filled up, but it's a negligible performance difference compared to HDDs. If you clean install, you're getting rid of all the apps anyways. If you have the money for it though, I don't see why SSD + RAM upgrade is a bad idea. I heard that OS X is a bit hungry on RAM, though I don't bother to check on my desktop and Macbook since both have 8GB.



It also slows down when my HDD has like 300 GB of 500 GB free?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 27, 2015)

gunnargunnargun said:


> It also slows down when my HDD has like 300 GB of 500 GB free?



What kind of apps do you have?


----------



## gunnargunnargun (Aug 27, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> What kind of apps do you have?


100 GB of apps, I made a screenshot of the bigger ones.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 27, 2015)

gunnargunnargun said:


> 100 GB of apps, I made a screenshot of the bigger ones.



Can't say since I don't run OS X off of an HDD, but I'm curious as to why you have AVG cleaner? Does it offer any visible performance boost? Also, you have Office 2011 but only the DMG? And Pages/Keynote/Numbers at the same time?

Even my desktop slows down and freezes sometimes for a sec when I have a lot of Safari tabs open, and so does my friend's 11" Air 2011, both of which are all-SSD. OS X just seems super demanding and maybe an SSD is your best bet. You'd have to check with Apple about SSD compatibility though, although anything will likely be OK. The RAM setup by default is 2 x 2GB DDR3-1600 SODIMMs, so if you want to upgrade to 8GB you'll probably need to buy a 2 x 4GB SODIMM kit and replace both banks.

You're running Yosemite so I don't know why you have iPhoto...that thing is deprecated now that you have the Photos app. Also, Garageband is huge and unless you need it, I'd find a way to get rid of it. I don't have it on either my desktop or Macbook.


----------



## gunnargunnargun (Aug 27, 2015)

I am not sure why I have some apps that I do not use - same goes for the AVG cleaner. They have just probably left there and I haven't deleted them. Thanks for your advice! I will delete some unnecessary apps and probably upgrade my SSD.


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 28, 2015)

If you're using 200GB on your current drive you will probably need a 480/500GB SSD, as a 240/250/256GB SSD will only leave you with 20-30GB usable free space.

Best price I can find on a 500GB SSD is the Samsung 850 EVO on Ebay's Daily Deal for $150.

8GB RAM for your Mac $38 used on Ebay (RAM has a very low failure rate)

Pick whatever you can afford, but I'd prefer an SSD over an extra 4GB RAM, as an SSD can make up for a lack of memory better than the opposite.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2015)

if its 2012 that HDD is at life span. laptops get beat up. I replace alot of them.


A: get an SSD

B: that is normal DDR3 Ram mac mobos are picky. I usually just replace it with stock specs. usually 1333 low voltage.

C: you can direct clone to an SSD from an HDD you do not need to clean format and Trim etc will work just fine.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 28, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> However, suggesting that a clean install is going to make the Macbook fast is a little far-fetched.





gunnargunnargun said:


> I am not sure why I have some apps that I do not use - same goes for the AVG cleaner. They have just probably left there and I haven't deleted them. Thanks for your advice! I will delete some unnecessary apps and probably upgrade my SSD.





gunnargunnargun said:


> What do you think - could I have a virus or smth like that in my computer? I do not see any other signs of a typical virus (if any obvious signs even exist at all), it is just some programs taking a long time to open.



Today's virus's are not malicious. They are usually spyware which is often undetectable to the user, but it hogs a lot of resources in the background.

Also since 2012 you've probably installed and uninstalled a ton applications these applications can still linger in the registry and use a processes in the background eating memory and CPU.

A format will restore the system back to when you first bought it, minus the natural degradation of the HDD.

If you want to throw money at the solution a SSD will solve the issue too. I wouldn't attempt to clone the entire drive as you might transfer any viruses, spyware, unwanted background processes etc. onto the new drive.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 28, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Have you used OS X before? OS X doesn't exactly launch applications in a split second like Windows does, even with a 850 EVO.


I'm calling shenanigans on this one. I used to have a 2012 MBP from work and my parents have a used one as well. I put a Crucial MX100 in it and it opens applications just as quick as the MBA I had after it and the 15" MBP with Retina that I have now (which all came from work.)

Considering the amount of misinformation here, I'm going to clarify a few points.
A: 2012 MBP comes stock with a 5400 RPM drive. An SSD is a huge step up from that.
B: Apple products come with minimal bloatware as very little starts with OS X on boot OOTB.
C: An SSD will make a slow computer, fast, Mac or not.


Solaris17 said:


> B: that is normal DDR3 Ram mac mobos are picky. I usually just replace it with stock specs. usually 1333 low voltage.


For the Core 2 series Macbook Pros, 1333 was about the best you can do. The Sandy mobile i5s usually do 1600 stock and some are capable of running 1866 (not that it makes much difference.)


Dent1 said:


> Also since 2012 you've probably installed and uninstalled a ton applications these applications can still linger in the registry and use a processes in the background eating memory and CPU.


This isn't Windows, no registry.  In all seriousness, many Apple applications don't write application support data until they're launched for the first time and none of that resides in active memory unless it's cached (which OS X does to everything so long as there is active memory available.

I think the OP should note that the biggest bang-for-the-buck will be an SSD. That laptop has SATA6 and can hold up to 16GB of DDR3-1600 (even though specs say 8GB, it can run 16GB,) but the only reason the machine is slow is the 5400 RPM drive and how it's probably starting to fail. Spinning disks on modern OS X are just dead slow, that's all.


----------



## gunnargunnargun (Aug 28, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I'm calling shenanigans on this one. I used to have a 2012 MBP from work and my parents have a used one as well. I put a Crucial MX100 in it and it opens applications just as quick as the MBA I had after it and the 15" MBP with Retina that I have now (which all came from work.)
> 
> Considering the amount of misinformation here, I'm going to clarify a few points.
> A: 2012 MBP comes stock with a 5400 RPM drive. An SSD is a huge step up from that.
> ...


What you think - will just a format make my mac quicker or is it just a waste of time?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 28, 2015)

gunnargunnargun said:


> What you think - will just a format make my mac quicker or is it just a waste of time?


You can try but, it's not going to speed it up as much as if it were a Windows box. The only benefit would be starting with a clean slate and there being zero fragmentation. It's up to you but, I wouldn't suspect that it would be worth it. As other have said, 4GB isn't a lot. My parents have the same laptop with an SSD and it works fine for them which is why I recommend it. Booting OS X will no joke go from 30 seconds to 1 minute down to 5-10 seconds and applications should open within 2 seconds on an SSD in most cases. More memory will allow OS X to cache more so for the sake of argument if you got 8GB or 16GB of system memory, OS X will cache applications after opening them the first time so while it could take 20-30 seconds to start an application, the second time it might take 2 seconds. I suspect you're hitting two problems which are the degradation of an already slow drive and running out of memory. The moment you have to use swap space on a rotational media drive, your performance is going to tank where an SSD will make swaps a lot faster.

What I would suggest is what I suggested to my parents: Get a 240/256GB SSD (Crucial in particular as their price to capacity ratio is pretty good,) and buy an enclosure for the old drive if it's not failing so you can still have that storage should you need it. I would eventually get 8GB+ of system memory though because Yosemite uses almost 3GB on boot so it's very possible you're hard faulting often.

I'm actively writing this post on OS X, in fact. Just with a teminal, tmux session, JVM instance and, 4 tabs in chrome open, I'm using 5GB of memory and another 6GB is cached.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 28, 2015)

gunnargunnargun said:


> What you think - will just a format make my mac quicker or is it just a waste of time?



Formatting the HDD and reinstalling the OS is never a waste of time because its a free solution.

Aquinus is correct in saying if you had a windows system formatting might be more beneficial as far as bloatware and registry degradation. But OSX is still can get spyware, adware and viruses in general which can negatively impact performance - Formating the HDD would sovle any potential virus related performance issues.  If the slow performance doesn't go away then you have isolated it down to hardware which would require a physical upgrade.

I would still listen to the upgrade paths that others have offered too.  Get a nice 500GB SSD for the operating system and applications and use a secondary 1TB+ (maybe external) for your important irreplaceable images and documents.  16GB of RAM I would advise too.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 28, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> Formatting the HDD and reinstalling the OS is never a waste of time because its a free solution.
> 
> Aquinus is correct in saying if you had a windows system formatting might be more beneficial as far as bloatware and registry degradation. But OSX is still can get spyware, adware and viruses in general which can negatively impact performance - Formating the HDD would sovle any potential virus related performance issues.  If the slow performance doesn't go away then you have isolated it down to hardware which would require a physical upgrade.
> 
> I would still listen to the upgrade paths that others have offered too.  Get a nice 500GB SSD for the operating system and applications and use a secondary 1TB+ (maybe external) for your important irreplaceable images and documents.  16GB of RAM I would advise too.



Less of an issue with OS X than Windows. @gunnargunnargun The SSD will benefit you more than a RAM upgrade, and 16GB is quite overkill. Apple suggests 1600MHz.

Formatting is not a waste of time because you basically have to do it anyway. You have to reinstall OS X on the SSD which comes blank, and the HDD, if you plan to put it in a 2.5" enclosure, also needs to be formatted to get rid of 200GB worth of OS X.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 28, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> if you plan to put it in a 2.5" enclosure, also needs to be formatted to get rid of 200GB worth of OS X.


The OP doesn't have to ditch the old OS X install, it just would be more organized if he did. I used to be a sysadmin where I work and even recently while ours was out, I made an updated OS X image and it's no joke, no bigger than ~5GB compressed, about 8 after adding a handful of applications. A Macbook Air will image from a spinning disk Mini over gigabit in 4 minutes, 2 minutes to copy, 2 minutes to verify. OS X itself is actually incredibly small, even Windows 10 has gotten pretty small. It's all of the applications that get added that take up space, but there is no reason why the OP need to format the disk right away. It's probably even better so the OP doesn't lose any data during the upgrade.


tabascosauz said:


> 16GB is quite overkill


It's less overkill now than it used to be so while I tend to agree with you, it depends on what the OP is doing with the laptop. I regularly use over 8GB on both my Windows desktop without VMs and Apple laptop with VMs. Just the other day I had at least 50 tabs open in Chrome and that uses a ton of memory. So if the OP isn't opening more than 10-15 tabs in Safari, 4GB will be okay. If someone is like me though, who has a lot open at once, 16GB might never get used, but more than 8GB isn't unrealistic. It happens to me a lot more often than it used to, that's for sure.

Either way, even with all of this said, an SSD will offer the most immediate benefits which is what all of us are saying.


----------

